# BillBoards



## mnnscaleguy (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know the typical dimensions for a N scale billboard sign 'ho as well' ? Scale ft or inches.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnnscaleguy said:


> Does anyone know the typical dimensions for a N scale billboard sign 'ho as well' ? Scale ft or inches.


A copy and paste,

N SCALE,
Its ratio is 1:160 -- one actual foot (12 inches) equals 160 N scale feet. Using a conventional inch ruler, an N scale foot would be about 1/16 of an inch long. Example: a "forty foot" long boxcar model would be about three inches long in N scale.
Example: a "two story" house model would be about two inches tall in N scale.


HO SCALE,

Its ratio is 1:87 -- one actual foot (12 inches) equals 87 HO scale feet. Using a conventional inch ruler, an HO scale foot would be about 1/8 of an inch long. Example: a "forty foot" long boxcar model would be about 5-1/2 inches long in HO scale.
Example: a "two story" house model would be about 3-1/2 inches tall in HO scale.


As billboards do vary in size you can compute what size you want from these.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

And here's a great source... http://www.billboardsofthepast.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Shay, that's a great source, you can capture those and print your own!


----------



## mnnscaleguy (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it. I'll have to get out the old trusty N ruler and measure away. For some reason I was thinking there may have been a typical sign face size. 

Shay... thanks for the link.

*Edit: Shay... I like that Center Cab Switcher that's on your blogspot page. The scrap yard here where I live uses a center cab and an older SOO line for their yard. I'm trying to get photos but it's a bit of a cat & mouse chase.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay -- excellent old billboard link.

Per that site:

"The average size is approximately (19 ½ ft long by 8 ½ ft wide). Billboard sizes vary from 19 ft x 7 ft, up to 22 ft x 10 ft. "

TJ


----------

